# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  مبدع فقدناه الأستاذ ياسر علايا

## محمد طه شعبان

مبدع فقدناه
الموجِّه الأول للغة العربيَّة الأستاذ ياسر علايا
(1366- 1436هـ / 1947- 2015م) أ. أيمن بن أحمد ذوالغنى:
امتنَّ الله عليَّ في مراحل الدراسة المختلفة (قبل الجامعيَّة) بنخبة من معلِّمي اللغة العربيَّة المجيدين كان لهم أثرٌ بعيد في تعلُّقي بالعربيَّة وتخصُّصي بها.
منهم في المرحلة المتوسِّطة (الإعدادية): الأستاذان أحمد قبِّش، وتيسير قلعجي.
وفي المرحلة الثانوية: الأستاذ محمَّد حواصلي، والأستاذة لبابة الكِيلاني.
وفي المعهد الشرعيِّ لطلاب العلوم الإسلاميَّة (الأمينيَّة): الشيخ هشام الحمصي، والأستاذ أنس عبُّود.
ودرَّسني دروسًا خاصَّة في المرحلتين المتوسِّطة والثانوية أستاذٌ رائع من أبرع من عرفتُ من المدرِّسين الأكفياء عمومًا، ومدرِّسي العربيَّة خصوصًا.
كان صديقًا حميمًا لسيِّدي الوالد، وزميلاً له في التعليم في الملحقيَّة الثقافيَّة السعودية للطلاب السعوديين المقيمين بدمشق، وجارًا لنا في الشام الجديدة (ضاحية دُمَّر).
وكان له ولدٌ في عمُري، فكان سيِّدي الوالد يدرِّسني وولدَه الفيزياء والكيمياء في منـزلنا، ويدرِّسنا الأستاذُ القواعدَ والأدبَ في منـزله.
إنه الأستاذ الكبير مفتِّش اللغة العربيَّة في وِزارة التربية السورية والموجِّه الأوَّل للمادَّة، والمشارك في تأليف الكتب المدرسيَّة لمختلِف مراحل التعليم: الأستاذ المربِّي ياسر علايا.
وهو قبل أن يكونَ معلِّمًا مثاليًّا كان رجلاً راقيًا بكلِّ ما تعنيه الكلمة، وأسوةً تُحتَذى في الذوق الرفيع والأناقة المُعجِبة؛ في مظهره وأسلوب كلامه وتعامله، بلهَ تدريسَه وتعليمَه، فقد جعل من الحصص الدراسيَّة ساعات للمتعة، يتفنَّن فيها تفنُّنًا في تقريب قواعد اللغة العربيَّة لطلابه وتحبيبهم بها.
كان الأستاذ حسنَ الخطِّ فاتبع أسلوبًا مبدعًا في الكتابة باستعمال عدد من الأقلام بألوان شتَّى، يجعل العناوينَ بلون، والأمثلةَ بلون آخر، والشرحَ بلون ثالث، والإعرابَ بلون رابع... وهكذا حتى تغدوَ دفاترُ الطلاب بين يديه لوحاتٍ فنيَّةً بديعةً ناطقةً بالجمال. ولا يكتفي بالألوان ولكنَّه يتفنَّن أيضًا في كتابة العناوين بخطوط جميلة جذَّابة، وغالبًا ما يختم الدرسَ برسم أزهار أو أشكال هندسيَّة في آخر المادَّة، تزيد الطالبَ سرورًا والدفترَ إشراقًا.
وهذا ما دفعني للاحتفاظ بما كان خطَّه لي من كُرَّاسات وكُنَّاشات في دروسه الممتعة، وإني لأحرِصُ عليها حرصَ الناس على نفيس التحف ونادر الجوهر.
أما طريقتُه المتَّبعة في التعليم، فهي التعليمُ بالحبِّ والمتعة.
أجل بالحبِّ أولاً وقبل أيِّ شيء!
وإني لعلى يقين أنه لم يحضُر دروسَه طالبٌ إلا أحبَّه وتعلَّق به وبأسلوبه تعلُّقًا؛ لما رأى فيه من دَماثة ولين جانب، وابتسامة عذبة محبَّبة لا تفارق محيَّاه، فضلاً عن البديهة الحاضرة الذكيَّة والنكتة الطريفة في موضعها وإبَّان وقتها. وإذا ما أحبَّ التلميذُ أستاذَه فلا تسأل عن أثر ذلك في إقباله على مادَّته وحُسن إفادته وتحصيله.
كان يعامل طلابه برقيٍّ كبير واحترام وتقدير، وبروح شاعرة حالمة، كيف لا وهو الأديبُ الرقيق والشاعرُ المبدع؟!
وأوتيَ الأستاذُ براعةً ظاهرة في تلخيص المادَّة العلميَّة وتقريبها إلى أذهان الطلاب، فكان يعمِد بعد الشرح والتوضيح والإفهام إلى كتابة ملخَّص للدرس بطريقة التشجير ليبقى راسخًا في أذهان الطلاب، وتسهُلَ مراجعتُه بنظرات عابرة.
إنه باختصار من المعلِّمين القلَّة الذين هيهاتَ ينساهم تلامذتُهم مهما تصرَّم من الزمان.
جزاه الله عن طلابه خيرًا، وشكر له أياديَه البِيضَ في خدمة العربيَّة الشريفة.
هذا، وقد بلغني قبل أيام أن المولى الكريم سبحانه استأثر بأستاذنا[1] المفضال ياسر علايا قبل بضعة أشهر في إثر نزف دماغيٍّ أصابه، وكانت وفاته في 29 من ربيع الآخر 1436هـ عن سبعين عامًا، رحمه الله تعالى، وتجاوز عن زلاَّته، وغفر لنا وله.
سقاه الله غيثَ الرحمة والرضوان، وجعل مسكنه في غُرف الجنان، ورفع منـزلته في عليِّين، كِفاء ما رفع من راية العربيَّة لغة القرآن.
وأحسن الباري عزاء زوجه الخالة الفاضلة أم مجد، وأولاده الكرام مجد وعمَّار وباسل ومنال، وسائر أقربائه ومحبِّيه، وطلابه والمتخرِّجين به، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
الأستاذ محمَّد ياسر علايا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

سيرة موجزة• هو أبو مجد محمَّد ياسر بن عبد المجيد بن محمَّد علي علايا.
• ولد بحيِّ باب سريجة في دمشق سنة 1366هـ/ 1947م.
• من مشاهير مدرِّسي اللغة العربيَّة في ثانويات دمشق ومعاهدها.
• صاحب أسلوب متميِّز في التعليم وتحبيب العربيَّة إلى الطلاب.
• تخرَّج في قسم اللغة العربيَّة من كليَّة الآداب بجامعة دمشق سنة 1971م.
• عيِّن موجهًا أولَ للغة العربيَّة في وِزارة التربية السورية سنوات مديدة.
• شارك في تأليف كتب القواعد والقراءة والنصوص لمختلِف مراحل التعليم.
• درَّس في دولة الإمارات العربية ثلاثَ سنين بمدرسة راشد الخاصَّة بأبناء الشيوخ أمراء الدولة.
• وتولَّى في السنوات الأخيرة الإشرافَ والتدريس في المدرسة السورية الوطنيَّة الحديثة، ومدرسة روَّاد المجد بدمشق.
• توفي بدمشق إثر نزف دماغيٍّ أصابه، في 29 ربيع الآخر 1436هـ (18/ 2/ 2015م).
• ودُفن بمقبرة الباب الصغير.
• وهو شاعر مُقل.
رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/90343/#ixzz3jvzx1Q8g

----------

